# Darwin PPC X vs Freebsd powerpc



## clampin (24 Mars 2003)

Salut,

A part le serveur x qui n'est pas le même, Quelles sont les différences entre Freebsd et Darwin ?

Car si j'ai bien compris, Mac os X est basé sur Freebsd ?

Bonne Journée


----------

